# How to use windows shared folders

## Hellbinder

Hi   :Smile:  , 

Im pretty new to gentoo so im sorry if this is a really noobish question.

1. Have a fresh gentoo install and am wondering how you would go about to access shared folders on a windows machine / server on my local network.

Im using kde if that matters

In another distro you could do smb://<IP>/<folder> to get to it, but doesnt work here,

2. what program do i need to install / emerge to make that work?

Thanks   :Smile: 

----------

## EzInKy

You may find this http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Samba article helpful.

----------

## Hellbinder

 *EzInKy wrote:*   

> You may find this http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Samba article helpful.

 

Thanks, site is down; but ill check it out when its up again

----------

## EzInKy

Sorry, it was up when I checked. Basically you need to enable cifs (under network file support) in your kernel and install samba.

----------

## Hellbinder

 *EzInKy wrote:*   

> Sorry, it was up when I checked. Basically you need to enable cifs (under network file support) in your kernel and install samba.

 

Read it, did it, came up with an error, when i try to mount it, i get the error:

```
mount error: cifs filesystem not supported by the system

Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)

```

I did just recompile my kernel with CIFS support though, any idea what the problem might be?

edit: i can find the server and folders using the smbclient -L <ip> command

----------

## EzInKy

 *Hellbinder wrote:*   

>  *EzInKy wrote:*   Sorry, it was up when I checked. Basically you need to enable cifs (under network file support) in your kernel and install samba. 
> 
> Read it, did it, came up with an error, when i try to mount it, i get the error:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

If you can browse the shares you might want to double check your mount syntax. Since all my machines run Linux, I chose nfs over samba so have only read about how to set it up.

----------

## regomodo

Ensure kdebase-kioslaves is installed. 

I've got a problem in my setup. From Dolphin I can specify the address 'smb://address' but when I try to browse shares in 'smb://mshome' I get told to authenticate. I've no idea what i'm supposed to be authenticating with.

----------

## EzInKy

 *regomodo wrote:*   

> Ensure kdebase-kioslaves is installed. 
> 
> I've got a problem in my setup. From Dolphin I can specify the address 'smb://address' but when I try to browse shares in 'smb://mshome' I get told to authenticate. I've no idea what i'm supposed to be authenticating with.

 

There's a section in the wiki article I posted above concerning common issues, perhaps this part may help?

```

Samba client cannot authenticate, possible bad password error: You may run into odd errors authenticating if Samba and the server (Windows or Samba) do not agree on whether to use LANMAN, NTLM, or NTLMv2. If this happens, you may receive a NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE with Samba, and the server will have a Bad Password error (0xC000006A in the Windows Security log). By default (December 2006 on a Gentoo machine), Samba has NTLM and LANMAN authentication enabled, but NTLMv2 is disabled. If the server is set to allow only NTLMv2, then you will fail. This setting is the infamous lmcompatibilitylevel key in HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa. When set to 5, the server will only accept NTLMv2 responses (client requests, server challenges, client responds).

```

----------

## Hellbinder

 *regomodo wrote:*   

> Ensure kdebase-kioslaves is installed. 
> 
> I've got a problem in my setup. From Dolphin I can specify the address 'smb://address' but when I try to browse shares in 'smb://mshome' I get told to authenticate. I've no idea what i'm supposed to be authenticating with.

 

Well, installed package you said, nothing seems different.

When i try to type smb://<anything> in dolphin/konquor it just tells me protocoll isnt supported.

My mount command is: "mount //192.168.1.4/Nedlasting /mnt/NT"

----------

## EzInKy

 *Hellbinder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> My mount command is: "mount //192.168.1.4/Nedlasting /mnt/NT"
> 
> 

 

Aren't a username and password required?

```

mount //<server>/<share> /<mountpoint> -o username=<user>,password=<pass> 

```

----------

## regomodo

 *Hellbinder wrote:*   

>  *regomodo wrote:*   Ensure kdebase-kioslaves is installed. 
> 
> I've got a problem in my setup. From Dolphin I can specify the address 'smb://address' but when I try to browse shares in 'smb://mshome' I get told to authenticate. I've no idea what i'm supposed to be authenticating with. 
> 
> Well, installed package you said, nothing seems different.
> ...

 

Did you have the samba USE flag enabled?

----------

## pilla

Moved from Gentoo Chat to Networking & Security. Support questions are not asked in Gentoo Chat.

----------

